# Trying to play Spotify in my car using an auxillary cable



## samiap (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I have read elsewhere that all you have to do to play Spotify through car speakers is to use a 3.5mm male-to-male headphone cable, and use auxilliary mode on the car audio system. When I try this, it doesn't work. The music just plays through my phone speakers. 

I have also tried this with Audible audiobooks, downloaded on my phone, and also no luck. I have an LG Optimus S. 

I can use headphones with my phone and there is no problem. I have also used an MP3 player in my car with the same headphone cable, and that worked. 

What can I do? 

Thanks!!


----------

